# Additives



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

I never knew how little I knew about pressure washing before I met the guys over at cleaningtalk.com. They have a special mix for every situation.

What do you guys use when your prepping a house for a new paint job?


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

I used to use TSP, soap and bleach until I saw what the pros use.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Humble Abode said:


> I used to use TSP, soap and bleach until I saw what the pros use.


...what do they use?

I worked for a company last summer that had a huge system in a truck
They used a lot of bleach, but I don't know what else (I didn't PW for them)
I assumed it was TSP/Soap


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

Premixed surfactants like Jomax but better. Some you have to add chlorine to and some you don't.

http://www.pressuretek.com/chemicals.html
I ordered some Simple Cherry the other day, I'm looking forward to trying it out. You have to add chlorine to it. 

There's a chem on this site called Limonene that I have heard good things about. I am not sure but I don't think you add Chlorine to the Limonene.
http://www.mobicleaninc.com/?mainURL=/store/category/9ybm/Chemicals.html

There are a lot more on those sites made for specific applications. Like the F-13 Gutter Grenade, for the oxidization on gutters.

Percabonate cleaners, strippers, brighteners, special oxalic acid mixes, etc. 

I really don't know enough about it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have not bleached a house in quite a few years. Works good though.


----------



## Ken S. (Apr 18, 2007)

I use a mixture of JoMax(Zinsser product)+Clorox sprayed on home, then after 15 min. set time use pressure washer with various tips to clean it off, well.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I have not bleached a house in quite a few years. Works good though.


How much bleach do you use Sean?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> How much bleach do you use Sean?


I use more now. I know there are better chemicals out there but I go oldschool. 

When I made that post I was almost 100% NC.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Not trying to hijack the thread or anything but I did a search and couldn't find what to use if you want to wash a porch and not paint.
What doesn't ruin the sheen?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

That post was made on my first day here. 

Everything on PT comes back around at some point.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> That post was made on my first day here.
> 
> Everything on PT comes back around at some point.


Long strange trip?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Bill really *must* not be feeling well. He'd usually be on a tear around here by now.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> That post was made on my first day here.


Back when you were young and innocent?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Back when you were young and innocent?


So Paul, would that avatar picture of yours be of Sean on his first day on PT?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

RH said:


> So Paul, would that avatar picture of yours be of Sean on his first day on PT?


He's _always_ been a pig.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> He's _always_ been a pig.


Legitimate laugh on that one.


----------

